# Neutral & Smokey



## User67 (Jun 5, 2010)

Here was my look yesterday. I am favoring looks like this more & more these days, I am honestly not into a lot of color on my eyes anymore. I guess I am getting older & my taste/style is changing. 

All products by MAC unless otherwise stated. 

Face ~
Prep + Prime Skin
Studio Fix Fluid NC40
Studio Finish Concealer NW25
Studio Fix Powder C4
Matte Bronze to contour
Nars Dolce Vita blush

Eyes:
Spiked brow pencil
NW20 Studio Finish concealer to "carve" out brows.
UDPP
Blanc Type e/s
Cork e/s
Handwritten e/s
NYX Black e/s
MUFE Aqua Eyes black e/s
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
MAC Opulash Mascara
Ardell #118 lashes w/Andrea Modlash #33 lashes stacked on top.

Lips:
Stripdown l/l
Fleshpot l/s


----------



## nunu (Jun 5, 2010)

Love the eyes! Specially the lower lashline.


----------



## User67 (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Love the eyes! Specially the lower lashline._

 
Thanks! That's my favorite part too


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 5, 2010)

so sultry!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 5, 2010)

Really pretty. Your hair, eyebrows, skin... You're gorgeous.


----------



## makeuptianna (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes u look so pretty!


----------



## VIC MAC (Jun 5, 2010)

I want a smile  Your makeup is flawless


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 5, 2010)

Stunning as usual! Gorgeous!


----------



## makeba (Jun 5, 2010)

this look is lovely. I know what you mean about neutral smoky because I have since switched up to looks like this too for the last few weeks. I wish I could line and smoke out my lower lashline like this becuz its soo sultry


----------



## Kelly78 (Jun 5, 2010)

Simply amazing! I agree - I used to use lots of color on my eyes, but now I'm all about the neutrals.


----------



## fintia (Jun 6, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 6, 2010)

So happy to see a new FOTD from you!  Gorgeous as always!


----------



## User67 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 7, 2010)

aww i love it!! i miss ur looks


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jun 7, 2010)

Very pretty as always!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 7, 2010)

gorgeous look!!!


----------



## Penn (Jun 7, 2010)

I love this! You look stunning


----------



## kc8 (Jun 7, 2010)

Very pretty.  Flawless skin!  I agree that the older I get the more I crave neutrals.  What happens when I'm really old!


----------



## stefwho (Jun 30, 2010)

looks gorgeous


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jul 2, 2010)

this is si hawt, ♥ it


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 21, 2010)

very sexy look!


----------



## mistella (Dec 30, 2010)

love it!


----------



## heidik (Dec 30, 2010)

you are beautiful


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 30, 2010)

I love your eyes.


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 30, 2010)

always gorgeous


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 31, 2010)

So Cute..


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Dec 31, 2010)

Love It!  B-U-T-Ful..........


----------



## aerides (Dec 31, 2010)

Beautiful application!


----------



## Teacakeanyone (Jan 2, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful blending job! This looks fantastic on you and you're very pretty.


----------



## NancyNosrati (Jan 2, 2011)

i love this : ) nicely done


----------



## moonlit (Jan 7, 2011)

Deanna, loveeeeee the look.. flawless.. my jaw just dropped looking at these pics.. beautiful makeup and you look great!


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Jan 7, 2011)

you look fabulous!


----------



## makeupforever25 (Jan 8, 2011)

Stunning.  I love your brows.


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 11, 2011)

This is truly one of my favorites. That lower lash line is banging.


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Jan 12, 2011)

stunning..absolutely stunning!


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 12, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but OMG you have the best looking skin ever. Im soooo jealous


----------



## User67 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 27, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------

